
Show HN: Fast Andes – Product Recommendations from Reddit Comments - kfriede
https://fastandes.com
======
kfriede
Hey all,

This is a project I've been working on for a few weeks now, and want HN to be
the first to try it out. It's a search engine that shows you products highly
scored by reddit comments and submissions.

I had the idea by realizing that often when I'm looking to buy a product, I
search through reddit to find what is most upvoted and take that into
consideration. Now I built a site to do just that.

This is the first public launch of it, and there is still much work to be
done. Currently, a historical build of comments is still running (about 250k
done out of 500k+) so search performance may be degraded. Also, the mobile
site is atrocious, so best experience is currently on desktop.

Looking forward to feedback and constructive criticisms!

